# losi 1/24 sct lipo



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

So I recently bought a 1/24 sct and want to get a lip for the stock motor and esc. I found a way to fit a larger lip than the losi one that is recommended but I'm not sure if it could handle a 1000 mah 2s lip? Any experience with this? Thanks.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> So I recently bought a 1/24 sct and want to get a lip for the stock motor and esc. I found a way to fit a larger lip than the losi one that is recommended but I'm not sure if it could handle a 1000 mah 2s lip? Any experience with this? Thanks.


i would go with the one they say on the mini stuff becasue the motor are much diffrent unless you upgrade it to brushless


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

*mini dirt oval*

i would love to see it run down here at the mini dirt oval in akron


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

barryjcm said:


> i would love to see it run down here at the mini dirt oval in akron


also down here i run a 800mh 40c lipo thats very small in my sprint car and it flys


----------



## OHrcr (Nov 7, 2010)

I thought u guys only ran 1/18 scale


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

OHrcr said:


> I thought u guys only ran 1/18 scale


well why that is ture but if you want you could run with the ae 4wd class so you could check you truck out i would love to see it


----------

